# YFT Fishing



## Finatic31 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am pulling my 31 Cape Horn to Destin this summer for a week or two. How far will I need to go to have a practical shot at some good YFT action (in miles each way).

I am light on the geography there so feel free to go kindergarten on me.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

You will have shots at YF tuna around the Spur, 65 miles or so out in 300 fathoms that is roughly due south. The most reliable area for YFT is WSW toward the rigs off the AL. coast, which is a 125 mile run out of Destin. If you want to target Tuna and can, move your trip to Or. Beach, Al,. as the run to the nearest rigs that produce Tuna is 65 miles. The billfishing off Destin is very good, but the most consistent Tuna is to the west.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Closest Rig is the Petronis about 95-97 miles from east past, mostly blackfin there but YFT at the right time...the are 3 other rigs within a stones throw that hold YFT...Beercan,Marlin,Ram Powell....depends on the sea conditions to which one will produce for you


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

the petronis will be a 110 mile stature run for you or 95 Nautical miles which is a long run on a center console. YOur best bet for that time of year would be Grande Isle LA for Tuna are Billfish the rental homes are very resonable there and the fishing is outstanding(about 65 miles from Green Canyon) But if this trip is for a family vacation and the other half does not like to fish alot( there isnt much else to do in Grande Isle) then go to Orange Beach


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

damn you guys act like 95 miles is a long run .... we run my buddys 18 foot mckee to ram powell .... done it several times. crushed the yf on the first run only blackies second time...if you need a deck hand or just a freakin idiot on the boat for entertainment send me a pm i live in orange beach and work 7 days and off 7 days so a overnight run out and back is usually what i recommend


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

its not a far run to people who live on the Gulf but it would be a far run for someone who lives inland...i dont know which this guy is but whatever the case...we run outta destin to the rigs in a 30ft center console so he should be fine, i dont reccomend trying to open water Tuna fish at the Spur, there is nothing to hold the fish IF you find them...they like running away from you!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

copy that ur better off trying to set a drift and shoot for a broadbill than chase tuna around the pasture....troll for marlin hope for tuna ... set up a drift @ night and troll again the next morn and head in... or go to structure that holds the bait.... yea what para dice just said


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

> *BILL_MONEY (3/16/2009)*damn you guys act like 95 miles is a long run .... we run my buddys 18 foot mckee to ram powell .... done it several times. crushed the yf on the first run only blackies second time...if you need a deck hand or just a freakin idiot on the boat for entertainment send me a pm i live in orange beach and work 7 days and off 7 days so a overnight run out and back is usually what i recommend


Potential Darwin winner.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

running to the floaters without twins and/or a buddy boat is asking for trouble. outboard motors tend to break at the worst times so its nice to have 2 or three or hell even 5 if they're mercs. RP in a mckee craft??? how much extra fuel did ya'll bring?


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

we brought 10 gallons but itwas still in the tank when we put it on the trialer ...as for the darwin award..... have you seen what they fish on in other less spoiled country's.... we plan our trips according to weather ( for what thats worth ) and make what can be called a calculated risk.callme what you want just dontcall me late for dinner !:grouphug


----------

